# Want To Buy Muskie Lures



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can still purchase any of Bill Crane's 205 Crane baits?

I am looking for :

- White Perch White Belly
- Brown Perch White Belly
- Green Perch White Belly
- Green Perch Yellow Belly
- Black Perch Yellow Belly 
- Shad
- Silver Glitter

Any help is appreciated. I looked online and all of the cranes for sale are custom paint??? I am looking for the old school colors. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Roliie and Helen's has the 206 models in perch but not the 205.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thorne Brothers has the 105...
http://www.thornebros.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=847


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I saw those, but I'm looking for the 205 model


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

the_waterwolf said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can still purchase any of Bill Crane's 205 Crane baits?
> 
> ...


Here ya go.....Good prices too $13.99.... I have never shopped there but I will now,,,

http://www.guideschoiceproshop.com/acatalog/Online_Catalog_Crane_Baits_5.html


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Tyler outdoor supply in Middlebourne WV has all the Crane baits you can imagine.


----------



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

I am not sure if you are still looking at this thread I order all my cranes right from bill and his wife. I can give you there number. Don't so much want to put it On here though. Maybe direct message me?


----------



## Redcarp (Apr 17, 2017)

mrmcak47 said:


> I am not sure if you are still looking at this thread I order all my cranes right from bill and his wife. I can give you there number. Don't so much want to put it On here though. Maybe direct message me?





mrmcak47 said:


> I am not sure if you are still looking at this thread I order all my cranes right from bill and his wife. I can give you there number. Don't so much want to put it On here though. Maybe direct message me?


----------



## Redcarp (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey I'd love to get a hold of them direct got several crane lures I can't find any help would be appreciated


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not a muskie fisherman, but I know that Mark's Bait and Tackle in Ravenna, OH has a massive array of muskie lures: http://www.marksbait.com


----------

